# Convince my parents to buy me a horse



## HorseLoverAmz (Mar 6, 2013)

Hi everybody,
I know there are a lot of these questions out there but none that really relate to me. I have been having riding lessons for about seven years and know a lot about horse care. Please don't say that I am ungrateful for what I have because I treasure every lesson I go to and would never be rude to my parents or anything for not getting me a horse, I was just wondering if anyone had any tips for how I can convince them that I am ready for horses ownership. 
P.S. I can't get a job, where I live it is impossible to walk other peoples dogs or wash cars or anything because all the houses are walled in and no one really likes being bolstered about those things. Oh and I have a decent amount of money in my savings which means I could at least cover something like tack.
Thanks 
Amz


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

what about vet bills? 
and having their feet done?
and boarding?
and feed? 
emergency bills? 

theres a lot that goes into owning a horse and most of it is cold hard cash. thats a lot to ask somebody else to pay for. 

even if you have a property with enough room for grazing, would you be prepared to buy and fix the boards that will inevitably be knocked down? and could you find your horse a buddy to be with? 

have you thought about leasing/loaning? or trading extra rides for cleaning stalls somewhere? 

not to be the negative nancy..... but owning is a lot more than tack and lessons. your parents may not be after the financial responsibility that comes with horse ownership. or they may not feel that your ready either.....and thats their decision. 

after i had to sell my first pony, i traded mucking and feeding for a womans three horses for a long time before i could afford my own horse, and then i traded morning feeding, stall mucking and training for her two qh's for board to cut down costs. 

there are ways of riding more without owning... i would try that. it could also show your parents your ready for the tough consistent work that comes with owning a horse.

hope that helps


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

If you can lease a horse for a few months, that would be a good example to them that you are ready to have a horse of your own.

and if you weren't, then at least you wouldn't be in the position of having to sell the horse.


----------



## JessCeri (Oct 15, 2013)

I agree with the others, Owning a horse takes much more than you realise! Where will you get the money? Try leasing until you can save for the monthly bills. I know how you feel, getting a horse was my dream right up until I finally got one, and believe me, its just as amazing as you think it will be! So keep dreaming and it will happen when the time is right!


----------



## HorseLoverAmz (Mar 6, 2013)

I always find that I never get what I mean though these sort of posts, whatever I say gets interpreted in the wrong way. I promise I understand what horse ownership entails, my two best friends both own numerous horses and so I have a really good group of people to het information too, I've also read every internet page on what I need, care, costs, etc. One of my friends and I are writing an essay to my parents on why I should get a horse. Oh and this is basically leasing or buying. Please I really don't need a lecture on why I shouldn't get one, I was just wondering if anyone has any tips(like the essay), on how to convince them!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

It's your parents' money. If they don't want/can't afford to buy you a horse, they won't regardless of your essay.

The only_ sure_ way to get a horse is to buy it and pay for everything yourself as long as you own the animal.

I give you props for determination, but as a child you don't really understand the costs of everything, especially the expenses for keeping you clothed, fed and a roof over your head.

Horses are luxury items, and not every parent can afford them.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

HorseLoverAmz said:


> I always find that I never get what I mean though these sort of posts, whatever I say gets interpreted in the wrong way. I promise I understand what horse ownership entails, my two best friends both own numerous horses and so I have a really good group of people to het information too, I've also read every internet page on what I need, care, costs, etc. One of my friends and I are writing an essay to my parents on why I should get a horse. Oh and this is basically leasing or buying. Please I really don't need a lecture on why I shouldn't get one, I was just wondering if anyone has any tips(like the essay), on how to convince them!



It's not a matter of knowledge but of money. If you understand the costs then you should be able to make a spreadsheet of sample costs and cost ranges for basics and emergencies. Then you need to figure out how you're going to cover those costs.

Your parents may not be able to afford the costs. Even if they can, they may simply just not want to. Asking someone to spend up to a few thousand for a month is a Big Deal. Especially when that means everyone else in the household will be going without access to those funds.

So the best way to convince your parents to let you get a horse is to show them how you're going to pay for said horse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

HorseLoverAmz said:


> I always find that I never get what I mean though these sort of posts, whatever I say gets interpreted in the wrong way. I promise I understand what horse ownership entails, my two best friends both own numerous horses and so I have a really good group of people to het information too, I've also read every internet page on what I need, care, costs, etc. One of my friends and I are writing an essay to my parents on why I should get a horse. Oh and this is basically leasing or buying. Please I really don't need a lecture on why I shouldn't get one, I was just wondering if anyone has any tips(like the essay), on how to convince them!


Honestly, it really doesn't matter how much your know about horses, or how ready you are to accept the responsibility of one. If your parents don't want to spend the money, then you're out of luck. Lots of younger folks get testy when the been there-done that horse people say that, but it is unfortunately the truth. In addition to the regular care of the horse you are asking them to be responsible for potentially thousands of dollars of vet bills that could pop up out of the blue. I'm not trying to discourage you or tell you why you SHOULDN'T get a horse, but regardless of how prepared you are then the decision is theirs to make. I know that you think people are misunderstanding your question, but most of us know exactly the position you're in :wink: You're young and learn all that you can about horses and their care, but are unable to pay for one yourself. It's no fault of your own, but that doesn't mean that your parents are able to be convinced.

NOW back to your original question... first I would discuss the prospect of a full or partial lease with them. Be honest and upfront with them- at the moment you can't pay for any regular costs of a horse. Explain that you are willing to buy your own tack and supplies IF you can, but that you would need their help paying for board. If you only have $500 in savings then buying quality supplies will really be pushing it. If you enter into the right leasing arrangement then you will likely be required to pay either half or full board on the horse (depending on whether full or half lease) and perhaps such expenses as shoeing and regular vet stuff. Figure out how much it'll cost, and present that cost to your parents. Offer to do extra chores around the house on a regular basis in addition to what you already do. Say that you would like to pass on birthday and Christmas presents for the privilege of leasing. 

Explain to them your desire to take your horsemanship to the next level. They aren't deliberately looking to deny you a horse, but there are plenty of legitimate concerns such as regular board and costs, emergency costs, the time they spend driving you out to the barn, and what will happen if you lose interest in the horse or are forced to part ways when you go off to college. I've seen it happen with enough horse crazy kids growing up that it would be a concern of mine were I a parent. Leasing won't take the regular cost or time concern away, but it does mean that they aren't going to be saddled with thousand dollars in bills if the horse colics. It also means that if things don't work out with horse ownership that they aren't forced to sell the horse, and if you find that your life several years down the line makes horse ownership impossible that they're still stuck with the horse. Feed them this idea, and if things go fantastically after a year of leasing then you can keep going. If you need to look into another mount at that time or your current lease ends, then you can look into another lease horse or ownership at that time.

Regardless, it's up to your parents. You can present the most well thought out argument possible, but if they can't afford or don't want to pay for a horse then that's their decision.


----------



## ryster2000 (Nov 27, 2012)

I am young, and I get where you come from. I had the good fortune of growing up in a horse family. You need to understand that no Internet information can truly prepare you for the tasks and pressure of owning a horse. Are you prepared to get up every morning, feed your horse, and get laughed at for having hay everywhere at school? Are you prepared to go to some camp for a couple days, and have anxiety issues because you can't see them? Lessons and riding may seem like fun now, but they may seem like chores when you have to do them everyday. I never can do anything on the weekends. Do you want to know why? Because there is always an event, ride or injury to horses that keeps me home. 

Don't start about the costs. Tack is only the beginning. It needs to be replaced all the time. Ask any horseman. Shoes are 60 bucks, and need to be redone every six weeks. Hay varies, but it isn't cheap. Your horse will most likely need supplements that can cost 500 bucks a year. You will need riding clothes, eventing clothes. A pair of western boots can go for 200 bucks easy. Same with English boots. Your horse will need protective gear. Trailers go north of 20k for a decent three horse.


Supplements
Hay
Shoes
Boarding
Grain
+Misc.
---------
10k per year

Plus your tack and trailer, not counting the horse itself. Entry fees, vet bills. Horses has taken a toll on the way my family lives. We could probably live in a big house and have nice cars if we didn't have horses. But we do have horses, and we live in a small house and drive around beat up cow trucks.


Ask your stable keeper if they would trade work for more lessons. Your parents will see that you love horses and are responsible enough to take care of one all the time. Small steps would be key. Gradually increase your lessons, then lease a horse. If its not for your family, you won't have to sell it. If your parents say yes, then yippee for you. Come join the rest of us. If not, work your hardest to get lessons more often. Nothing you can really do until they see their senses.


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

ryster2000 said:


> I am young, and I get where you come from. I had the good fortune of growing up in a horse family. You need to understand that no Internet information can truly prepare you for the tasks and pressure of owning a horse. Are you prepared to get up every morning, feed your horse, and get laughed at for having hay everywhere at school? Are you prepared to go to some camp for a couple days, and have anxiety issues because you can't see them? Lessons and riding may seem like fun now, but they may seem like chores when you have to do them everyday. I never can do anything on the weekends. Do you want to know why? Because there is always an event, ride or injury to horses that keeps me home.
> 
> Don't start about the costs. Tack is only the beginning. It needs to be replaced all the time. Ask any horseman. Shoes are 60 bucks, and need to be redone every six weeks. Hay varies, but it isn't cheap. Your horse will most likely need supplements that can cost 500 bucks a year. You will need riding clothes, eventing clothes. A pair of western boots can go for 200 bucks easy. Same with English boots. Your horse will need protective gear. Trailers go north of 20k for a decent three horse.
> 
> ...


Eh, not all of that is necessary when you have horses. You don't need to have a trailer to have a horse (I would kill for one, but I've survived for years without), and show fees/clothes are only necessary if you wish to show. But... you are right in that even the minimum of owning a horse and JUST the basic care costs a ton!!


----------



## PinkStella (Feb 1, 2013)

You can't convince them. You can't convince people to do things they don't want to do when you don't have anything to offer. If you could pay for board and vet yourself, asking them to buy the horse might be reasonable. Until then...you really can't.


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

From when I was about eight I begged my parents for a pony. Everyday. I took one, then two and finally three lessons a week, and went on holiday camps. Eventually I somehow convinced my parents that it would be cheaper just to own a horse than all these lessons (it's certainly not though). So they agreed to lease a horse, but every horse I tried wasn't suitable for a kid, so finally they decided to buy and I got a horse for my eleventh birthday. 

Being a kid I was super happy and loved my pony and of course didn't really notice the amount spent in feed, agistment, farrier, dentist, saddle fitter, chiropractor, lessons, competitions etc. It wasn't just the money though, in winter we'd come out twice a day, me and my mum, before school/work, to unrug the horse, then again after school and work to feed and rug. Everyday. When I had school camps or stayed over at friends houses my mother would go and feed and rug my pony. Then I sold that horse I got a jumper, and then a young one to break in, my parents then footing the bill for two horses. 

I was a bit of a spoiled kid, an only child, which contributed to the whole thing. It's an immense amount of time to spend on a hobby but it's one that has shaped my life and my identity so I don't think it's a bad thing. I don't think it's a bad thing that you want it either. As much as you don't know what you're asking for from your parents, I remember being a kid and a horse being my entire world. 

There are a few things I'd do. Look at the financial side of it. Find out how much it would cost to keep a horse, look at board at a stable, or just renting a paddock, feed etc. Then look at how much time would be spent. How often would they have to drive you there? Wait for you to ride? Try and work out what you're actually asking for, then try and work out ways to pay minimise it. Find somewhere close, school buses that could drop you off there, things you could give up to save money, chores you could help with, improvement in your grades etc. Then prepare it all with costs, presenting the different options of keeping a horse and what you can do for them. 

If they don't go for it try and find half lease options or a summer lease, and discuss that. Don't get upset or bratty if you don't get it, but don't give up either. Children often go through fads, so if they see you asking for two years straight they might change their mind.

Now, covering my own horse costs, I see a different side to it all. I wouldn't buy my future kid a horse if I didn't already have them, just because of how much time it takes, and money. I don't know why my parents did it, but it's something I guess I don't appreciate enough.


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

My parents never bought me a horse no matter how much I asked. At 14 I started volunteering at a barn near me. I worked in exchange for lessons. I wanted to start showing. My parents sat down with the barn owner, and I was allowed to half lease some horses. We paid 200 a month to cover half the board, and half the farrier bills. Owner covered vet bills. The reason for my parents not wanting to purchase a horse is what would happen when I went to college. They would end up paying board on a horse I was not able to use, the horse couldn't follow me to school because I personally couldn't afford it, and my parents were not in a financial situation to really own a horse. I will say leasing and riding other horses in training helped me develop a heck of a seat and figure out what I would want in my own horse. At 24 I finally got my own horse after a TON of work.

Not to be a debbie downer, but there is most likely a reason they aren't buying a horse. Or even leasing. My parents only leased so I could show. It was for the spring/summer. Horse returned to it's owner for fall/winter, and I had a new horse every year.


----------



## cowgirllinda1952 (Apr 15, 2013)

Well, I am not going to try and discourage you. I think you sound like a mature young lady, and have given this a lot of thought. I think the essay is a great idea, but will not cause the money to be there when it's not. There are many ways to cut cost, and you don't have to pay top dollar for everything. Nice western boots can be picked up at thrift stores, my local Goodwill always has men and women's for about $20. I bought my first horse at age 21, with my own money, and paid my own expenses, my parents had property so no boarding fees. I never once had a vet bill, until recently, and then only to have my starving rescue mare a health check up. Yes, I had small incidents, like wounds, and so forth, but nothing that anyone with common sense couldn't handle. I have yet to own my own trailer, but could borrow one in an emergency. Show clothes are not necessary if you don't plan to show. Entry fees are not an issue, if you don't plan to show. You can even learn to give your own shots, or have a grown up, a BO, or someone do it for you. You don't have to spend money on shoes you can let your horse go barefoot, and get trims. There are many, many ways to cut cost, and you can address this issue with your parents. I would say that doing chores, obeying your parents, and getting good grades would be greatly in your favor. I hope all of this gives you a lot of encouragement, but that still won't make the money be there if it's not, or make them do it if they just don't want to. I am just an easy going, laid back kind of person, fancy things do nothing ti impress me, not fancy clothes, expensive tack, or any of the other trappings that a lot of horsey people find totally necessary. Give me a good horse, a pair of jeans some comfy boots, and I'm in hog heaven, and pooh all of that other fancy stuff. BTW, do any of your friends have a place you can keep your horse? I wish you the best of luck, and keep us informed.


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

cowgirllinda1952 said:


> Well, I am not going to try and discourage you. I think you sound like a mature young lady, and have given this a lot of thought. I think the essay is a great idea, but will not cause the money to be there when it's not. There are many ways to cut cost, and you don't have to pay top dollar for everything. Nice western boots can be picked up at thrift stores, my local Goodwill always has men and women's for about $20. I bought my first horse at age 21, with my own money, and paid my own expenses, my parents had property so no boarding fees. *I never once had a vet bill, until recently, and then only to have my starving rescue mare a health check up*. Yes, I had small incidents, like wounds, and so forth, but nothing that anyone with common sense couldn't handle. I have yet to own my own trailer, but could borrow one in an emergency. Show clothes are not necessary if you don't plan to show. Entry fees are not an issue, if you don't plan to show. You can even learn to give your own shots, or have a grown up, a BO, or someone do it for you. *You don't have to spend money on shoes you can let your horse go barefoot, and get trims*. There are many, many ways to cut cost, and you can address this issue with your parents. I would say that doing chores, obeying your parents, and getting good grades would be greatly in your favor. I hope all of this gives you a lot of encouragement, but that still won't make the money be there if it's not, or make them do it if they just don't want to. I am just an easy going, laid back kind of person, fancy things do nothing ti impress me, not fancy clothes, expensive tack, or any of the other trappings that a lot of horsey people find totally necessary. Give me a good horse, a pair of jeans some comfy boots, and I'm in hog heaven, and pooh all of that other fancy stuff. BTW, do any of your friends have a place you can keep your horse? I wish you the best of luck, and keep us informed.


There are plenty of ways that one can cut down on horsey expenses (buying quality but used, doing things yourself, etc) but there are just some expenses that you should expect for the sake of negotiation. My horse has gone his whole life without any major illnesses (knock on wood, thank goodness), but you DO need to have the money aside just in case. Same with farrier- you CAN cut costs by not putting a full set of shoes on a horse that can do with fronts or even go barefoot, but assume that you will need them for the sake of budgeting. Despite what some folks have tried to convince me, I don't think that all horses can go without at least front shoes. If you can then GREAT, but don't count on it!


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Not for nothing, and I wonder about this every time someone posts about this, but if you have been an avid horse lover and rider for 7 years don't you think your parents would have offered by now if they could afford it/think your ready/want the extra responsibility? 

Just to put things in prospective board and expenses can cost as much as a luxury car payment, a mortgage or rent. 

Will you have a ride to and from the barn? Will you have enough time to balance school work and a horse?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I would talk to them about leasing. Come up with a compromise that you pay for some (or do extra chores around the house)

Because if you don't have/nor are willing to try to get a job and expect your parents to just take care of all the financial obligation....... girl you're on your own.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

i have not read all the prior posts, so forgive me if I repeat what's already been said, but, 

CAN your parents afford to get you , and keep for you, a horse? is this them just withholding this from you due to them not thinking you are ready? Or, is it simply beyond their financial means? seriously, you cannot ask for something they CANNOT give .

think about the reasons they have said NO so far, and if you think you have a good argument, then approach each reason and prove them wrong. 

I am curious to know why , after taking lessons so long and demonstrating your ability and maturity with regard to horsekeeping, do they deny you this?

(btw, I NEVER got the hrose I begged and pleaded for. NEVER. it was not possible for them to do this for me, as I was just one child of Five that they had to raise. it was selfish of me to think it was owed me. and it must have hurt them to have to continually say no to me, but they did, and I survived.)


----------



## Lucky1inKy (Sep 22, 2013)

Have you talked to your BO where u take lessons? Maybe u could trade out work at your barn for additional riding time. Its not the same as having your own horse.....I understand that. But It would give you more time in the saddle. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseLoverAmz (Mar 6, 2013)

Thanks to everyone who actually answered the question. Again, please I do not need to be told why to not buy a horse and why I am not ready for it. I only want advice on how to convince them. The only reason I haven't gotten a horse yet is because my parents couldn't afford it but due to recent changes in my dad's work, our financial state has now improved very much!


----------



## Penny4YourThoughts (Nov 10, 2013)

SlideStop said:


> Not for nothing, and I wonder about this every time someone posts about this, but if you have been an avid horse lover and rider for 7 years don't you think your parents would have offered by now if they could afford it/think your ready/want the extra responsibility?
> 
> Just to put things in prospective board and expenses can cost as much as a luxury car payment, a mortgage or rent.
> 
> ...


 I'm lucky enough to find ways to keep my pony, although we can't just board her like everyone else, we do all our own care, we will be up at 5 every day to do barn work, then school, then we go back after school to do more barn chores everyday. It's incredibly hard to balance school and horse care, not to mention the job you need to support the horse and yourself. If you decide not to do self care, board can get up to a thousand dollars a month and people in your family may have to go without so you can have your horse. I know you feel ready, but maybe your parents are worried about what kind of financial state the horse might put your family as a whole in. Remember, besides the monthly board bill, you'll also have to pay for lessons every month. If you really want to make a horse happen, get a job. If you make the money yourself and don't depend on your parents, they may agree.


----------



## DimSum (Mar 28, 2012)

HorseLoverAmz said:


> Thanks to everyone who actually answered the question. Again, please I do not need to be told why to not buy a horse and why I am not ready for it. I only want advice on how to convince them. *The only reason I haven't gotten a horse yet is because my parents couldn't afford it but due to recent changes in my dad's work, our financial state has now improved very much!*


Sawubona! I bolded the above part because it is important. While you may think your family's situation is greatly improved, there may be past debts or other things your parents are not discussing with you. Parents are like that, sometimes they do not burden their children with the big picture. You seem to be a very intelligent young person and I applaud your trying to logically approach this problem. That having been said, the best course IMO is for you to be upfront and ask the question. If you have done so, then there is your answer and no amount of whinging can change that. As *tinyliny *posted above, your parents cannot give you what they do not have to give.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

HorseLoverAmz said:


> The only reason I haven't gotten a horse yet is because my parents couldn't afford it but due to recent changes in my dad's work, our financial state has now improved very much!


Just because your father's pay situation has gotten better still doesn't mean they can afford to buy you a horse and pay for everything. Did it ever occur to you they may be behind on their bills and are counting on the extra to get them paid off? Parents rarely tell their children about their financial problems.

If your folks have told you 'no horse' then nothing you do, other than getting your own job and paying all the expenses yourself, will magically convince them otherwise.

It's not YOUR financial status anyway, as you're earning and contributing nothing. 

I know you don't want to hear any of this, but it's reality. You have no idea of the expenses that come with being an adult, and that's how it should be until you become an adult yourself. You'll get a shock once you grow up, move out, and realize there are a LOT of things that need to be paid that you didn't even know existed.


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

HorseLoverAmz said:


> Thanks to everyone who actually answered the question. *Again, please I do not need to be told why to not buy a horse and why I am not ready for it*. I only want advice on how to convince them. The only reason I haven't gotten a horse yet is because my parents couldn't afford it but due to recent changes in my dad's work, our financial state has now improved very much!


Folks aren't telling you that you aren't ready for a horse. We're telling you that your FAMILY might not be ready for a horse. Don't have the mindset that many kids have when asking this exact question that you just don't care to hear about why it may be a bad idea. What we're saying is that it may not be possible or practical to convince them. If your dad's financial state has changed for the worse before, then it's conceivable that it could happen again. Writing a little paragraph in your essay on the benefits of horse ownership to a girl won't magically change your parents' minds, so no one on here can really give you that magical piece of advice. 

There's nothing wrong with asking, but don't expect us to give you all the clues and none of the concerns!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I worked my tail off for lessons and at times my father would allow me to half board a horse for a month. When I look back, looking after a barn full of horses gave me the greatest experience and part leasing gave me a variety of horses to ride from the barn sour newbie to a well-schooled horse. When ownership finally came my way there were no surprises. By 19, I could handle the most difficult horses and knew how much work was involved. That's when my parent bo't the horse, but I was working and the expenses were on my shoulders.


----------



## ForeverSunRider (Jun 27, 2013)

I totally understand the want to have a horse to call your own. I grew up in a horse family and we had horses my entire life. My personal horse died when I was in 8th grade and I was without one for two years after that. After those two years were up (that I spent healing from his death) I went to my mom and asked if we could get another horse.

We had her horse in the pasture and I knew we had enough money to have a second (heck, right now we have 3!) but I also knew that over the last two years we'd gotten used to living without the added expense of a second horse and that had been nice. We were saving a significant amount and spending it in other places.

All you can do is ask them to consider buying you a horse. 

If you wanted to set up a presentation or something I would suggest doing this:

-Show that you would have a place to keep the animal (your friend's house maybe?)

-Add up the price to keep a horse with just basic care for an entire year and then compare it to the amount that you are able to contribute each year and show them the amount you feel they would have to cover. According to How Much it Costs to Keep Horse it costs $1828.65 minimum per year to keep a horse. This does not include the cost of lessons/trainer/truck$trailer/board/expensive emergency care/electricity/tack/the horse itself.

-Then beg like no other. 

But it comes down to this: If your parents can't afford to take care of a horse then you're not getting one no matter how much you want one or how badly they want to get one for you.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

$1800??? I would have gotten a horse 10 years ago if it only costed $1800! Is there anyone who can keep a horse on that budget? 

Over the summer a friend and I talked about me "co owning" a horse. She would by and I would split expenses. It worked out to be roughly $200-250 a month. That's $2400 for my HALF, minimum. And that's not for boarding, that's for keeping the horse in her backyard.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PrivatePilot (Dec 7, 2009)

I will wholeheartedly agree with the others that it's highly unlikely you totally and completely understand your family's financial situation. Both of my kids are starting to understand money and personal finances, however in the grand scheme of things they have absolutely no idea the realities behind it all and sometimes they think that the bank account is a bottomless pot of cash. It is not. 

You may THINK you have a grasp on their finances, but I assure you, until you've lived on your own, had bills to pay and dealt with all the realities for 6 or 12 months, you have no idea. Some day you will realize this , but don't for a second think you have a grasp on it now - you do not. 

I think the first thing that you need to do before you have any hope of convincing your parents is to get a job – I don't buy your story that it's impossible where you live – right out of the gate if I was your parent it would certainly bias my decision. My daughter is 13 but pays for her own lease every month (!!) from money she works hard to earn. Admittedly we are lucky and our lease horses are very inexpensive in the grand scheme of things, however it's still not a trivial amount of money. I pay for her regular lesson schedule as well as my own lease, however again anything that she wants to take above and beyond she pays for herself – she also paid for one of her own shows last year. When it comes to tack and riding related gear, I have always bought the essentials, however the fluff and fancy stuff she also pays for herself. 

If my 13 year old can do it, you can too. When you show the incentive in the ability to at least contribute, it's very likely it would go a long ways towards convincing your parents that you're serious about this – not that you want a horse that you can't afford to buy to begin with, but are not willing to put any sweat equity towards the related expenses for the rest of its life. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ForeverSunRider (Jun 27, 2013)

SlideStop said:


> $1800??? I would have gotten a horse 10 years ago if it only costed $1800! Is there anyone who can keep a horse on that budget?
> 
> Over the summer a friend and I talked about me "co owning" a horse. She would by and I would split expenses. It worked out to be roughly $200-250 a month. That's $2400 for my HALF, minimum. And that's not for boarding, that's for keeping the horse in her backyard.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yeah, I'm going to be honest here, I don't really trust the number either, but that's what it said. It didn't factor in a lot of the pricing. Heck, it costs us 10K a year to just have the three of ours in our back yard and that doesn't include the one time expenses (initial cost of the animals, tack, etc.) It basically said that it costs that much to keep it in a fenced in area and give it a flake of hay a day with no shelter and minimum care provided. So basically if you bought a horse and only fed it, nothing else, it'd be that.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

HorseLoverAmz said:


> Thanks to everyone who actually answered the question. Again, please I do not need to be told why to not buy a horse and why I am not ready for it. I only want advice on how to convince them.


And *this* is precisely why you are not ready for a horse. You are closed-minded and only want to hear what you want to hear (otherwise known as "selective hearing" ..... very common among teens .... and husbands :wink: ). 

Maybe there's some things you didn't consider about horse ownership, or didn't think of. It would be worth your time to hear that from others _before _you take the plunge of buying the horse. And if you think it isn't worth your time to hear other angles to the story, then you truly aren't ready for a horse, no matter what you want to hear. 



HorseLoverAmz said:


> The only reason I haven't gotten a horse yet is because my parents couldn't afford it but due to recent changes in my dad's work, our financial state has now improved very much!


Agree with everyone else's comments on this. What if your parents are in debt because of the prior work situation? Have you asked?

If you truly want to convince your parents to buy a horse, it would be best to outline what everything will cost, who will pay for what, and what you need in emergency savings. This year alone, I have spent almost *$3,000* on emergency situations and lameness problems on my one horse. Do you, or your parents, have that sitting around? Horses are unpredicatable and emergencies arise. 

Do you have a driver's license and a car? How will you get to your horse? Who pays for your car? Who pays for your gas?

How will your transport your horse? Who has a truck and trailer and who will pay for it?

How much will board cost per month for one horse?

Every 6 weeks (or so), how much will the farrier charge to trim or shoe your horse's feet? That can range from $30 to $150 every 6 weeks.

Yearly vaccinations for your horse will be around $70

Yearly dewormers for your horse will be around $30

Yearly equine dentist visit will range from $120 to $300 (depending on your area). 

A bag of grain costs upwards of $15+. Will your barn provide that or will you need to provide your own grain?

Saddle, bridle, saddle blanket, grooming brushes, halter (and extra halter), leadrope (and extra leadrope), grain bucket, etc etc etc. 

Who currently pays for your lessons?

And the TIME committment for a horse is huge. Will you always have time after school to check your horse? Do you have a job? Will you still have time with your job?


Your parents have the final say. If they don't want to get you a horse, it isn't happening. I'm very lucky that I grew up with horses. Not everyone has that, and horses are expensive so I can understand it.


----------



## cowgirllinda1952 (Apr 15, 2013)

I agree with a lot that is being said. I begged my parents for a horse from a very young age, but they were not horsey people. We lived in houses, and at that time, my dad was not really financially secure. Then he got a real important job at Nasa, and our situation improved tremendously. He was also a commercial beekeeper, and we eventually moved to a farm with acerage, and a pond. I was 21 by that time, working, and I bought my own horse, a used saddle, and my parents bought me boots for Christmas that year. I began having the best times of my life, riding with friends, trail rides, playdays.
All you can do is ask, and not get your hopes up too high. If they say no, take it in a mature manner. I'm really looking forword to hearing the outcome, but others are right. They may need money to catch up on bills.


----------



## HorseLoverAmz (Mar 6, 2013)

beau159 said:


> And *this* is precisely why you are not ready for a horse. You are closed-minded and only want to hear what you want to hear (otherwise known as "selective hearing" ..... very common among teens .... and husbands :wink: ).
> 
> Maybe there's some things you didn't consider about horse ownership, or didn't think of. It would be worth your time to hear that from others _before _you take the plunge of buying the horse. And if you think it isn't worth your time to hear other angles to the story, then you truly aren't ready for a horse, no matter what you want to hear.
> 
> ...


I was not being closed minded about it, it's just I have talked to so many horse owners who have told me the same things and about what it entails and I understand and retain all they tell me. But almost every single person who has commented on this thread has told me the exact same thing and every time I post a response it is taken in the wrong way and I am just told them again. I always struggle to get my thoughts across in forums and related things. I promise that I have taken in everything that people have said and thank everyone for using some of their time to help me and I have read each response thoroughly through to learn as much as possible. But it still gets a bit much when each person tells me the same thing.

My parents and I have a very open relationship. Beforehand it wasn't that my parents couldn't afford to pay off debts, they've told me themselves that they have paid off the cars, the house, etc. But they couldn't afford to keep a horse. I am currently making a spreadsheet of the costs(thanks to the people who suggested it, if anyone has some advice of exactly what to put in it, just to check I have everything) and am getting all the correct prices from my group of friends. 

I live in South Africa so all of the prices and ways of doing things are very different to most of you, who I assume live in the USA or UK(please don't get offended if you don't, just taking what I think is majority). The only work that minors can do is basically community service, which you don't get paid for but is volunteer work. I often volunteer at a local horse rescue centre to gain experience. I ride at the same stable as a friend of mine, who rides everyday, and she gives me lifts which makes the travel cost a fraction of the price. 

The stable is in the same area as almost all of the local show grounds, it is literally in a place filled with horse owners and stables, so if I attend shows I can walk the horse there, or otherwise use the stable's horse box. And I do almost no extra activities so have lots of afternoon free time. 

I understand that I can't pay for the horse but that doesn't mean that I won't still pay for many of the horse's needs. And I will pay my parents back over time. I think that answered many of the common questions, I hope I didn't send any mixed messages through that and please don't take it out on me if I did. Thanks again for all your helpful responses!


----------



## PrivatePilot (Dec 7, 2009)

I'll admit you put up some points, but again (for fear of sounding like a broken record) it's entirely possible you are misjudging your parents finances, or they are giving you the glossed-over version that they want you to hear instead of the reality that they feel could stress you out. 

If they *are* legitimately financially secure, then your efforts to detail the costs and such via a spreadsheet is worthwhile. Just don't kid yourself (or them) on the costs - once it's finished take it to some actual horse others at the facilities you mentioned and ask them to check it over and advise you of its even remotely realistic. The *LAST* thing you want to do is tell your parents that keeping a horse will cost "X" number of dollars every month only to have the reality be dramatically different 3 months in - it will only end badly. 

As for your ability to earn some income, I don't think many of us we're aware of your location, and personally I'd have to say I'm probably not very well educated on your culture and life's realities there, so perhaps we all need to keep that in mind. That said, surely there has to be *some* way you could make even a small income every month - my aforementioned daughters income is solely from babysitting and before and after school childcare - it doesn't amount to a huge sum every month, but she puts it towards the horses and it shows me a personal commitment on her behalf. If your parents saw the same commitment, again, it could their decision. 

Try hard, find *something*, and then make sure your parents know that you've done this with the commitment of the funds (however little) going towards your goal of a horse. Even if it takes 6 months of commitment before they waiver on their decision, the commitment would be something I think many parents would appreciate seeing. 

I think that you'll find most of the members here are adults, many of us who have been down these roads before with animals (horses aside), so please keep that in mind. I will give you credit for being calm and collected about the situation here despite the replies received, as truthful as many of them have been. I know a lot of kids would have blown up and gone off the deep end by now in a thread like this, so accept a pat on the back for that if nothing else.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I grew up in a wealthy family that pretty much gave me everything I wanted--Except a horse. I was told from the beginning that I needed to know the meaning of hard work and everything that it entailed. 

They leased horses for me. I took multiple lessons a week. I competed at schooling-A shows. It was an awesome experience.

But when I, at 16, decided I wanted my own... my parents were clear that the responsibility is wholly mine.

My point is... If you asked and they said no, I wouldn't continue to badger them. Instead, I would look for ways to make money so I could make my own dream come true.


----------



## PrivatePilot (Dec 7, 2009)

Agreed, ultimately you may need to accept that no-means-no. Be prepared for that. My daughter has "suggested" we buy a horse many times, but the answer (for now) has been a clear no from me. We lease instead which has turned out to be a pleasant compromise in the meantime. Have you considered that as an option?

Going back to buying....Some parents, if badgered, will just dig in their heels even more on a decision (been there, done that) so tread carefully. 

Personally, I'd back burner things for a bit. Try to secure a small income somehow, show a commitment, and once that's in place come back in a few months and touch base again with your spreadsheet and (most importantly) some cash in hand and the ability to source more - be clear that you were doing such with the goal of showing that you can contribute towards the expenses and aren't expecting them to just shovel money into this without any contribution from you. 

As a parent, that would show to me that my kid was dead serious, responsible, and was backing up words with actions. It would make me think about things again if nothing else.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Well said!


----------



## Cappaloosa (May 21, 2013)

I understand where you are coming from as my childhood was very similar to yours. I started riding when I was 5, and got my first horse when I was 14. Between those ages, once I was competent enough, I worked. A LOT. I made very little money and most of it was for free doing chores at lesson barns. I'm almost 25 and I STILL do chores to pay for my horses. 

I part-boarded one of the horses I used to show and the only reason I got my horse at 14 was because he was sour towards children and became a liability to the riding school. I was the only one he liked. They were going to sell him and my parents knew how much this horse meant to me so he was given to me as a Christmas present (thanks in part to my parents and to the B/O who let us have him free of charge). I know this was a lot for them looking back. I had him until he was 34, and put myself through school while owning him. I am also in a lot of debt because of that, but he was wholly worth it.

Long and short, in those years where I didn't have a horse I tried EVERYTHING I could think of to convince them to buy me a horse. It was the only thing on my Christmas list from 6-14 LOL. I wrote letters, I begged etc. Essentially I think the thing that made them realize this wasn't a passing fancy was that I did everything I could do to earn one. I worked off lessons, and sold lemonade to save up money( By the time I was 9 I had 625$ saved..which is nothing now but for a 9 year old that is about a lifetimes worth of candy haha)

Essentially all I'm saying is don't give up!! Talk to barn owners about possible arrangements that you could present to your family. Work! For free! The experience is priceless and your parents will see you are serious. And if after all of that your parents still can't afford it, sooner or later your work ethic will pay off and you will be able to afford one yourself. It may not be right away, but I promise, if you are trying as hard as you say you are, it'll happen. And when it does you will appreciate it that much more.


----------



## HorseLoverAmz (Mar 6, 2013)

Oshawapilot said:


> Agreed, ultimately you may need to accept that no-means-no. Be prepared for that. My daughter has "suggested" we buy a horse many times, but the answer (for now) has been a clear no from me. We lease instead which has turned out to be a pleasant compromise in the meantime. Have you considered that as an option?
> 
> Going back to buying....Some parents, if badgered, will just dig in their heels even more on a decision (been there, done that) so tread carefully.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for giving me so much advice. This is the sort of advice I like, critical but still helpful! I have almost R12000(about $1200) in my savings account which I know won't pay for much in the horse world but will at least contribute. My only income is pocket money, which is technically still my parents money. But I could always make a deal with halving or something the amount(they wouldn't want to stop it completely for me as I would then depend on them more financially). 

I have definitely thought about leasing but, again, it is very different in South Africa. Here, leasing and buying is almost the same thing and usually costs about the same price(still paying board and many other things). I looked up work for me just now and we are only legally allowed to start working at age 15. The other thing about living in SA is that it is hard to find work cleaning and babysitting because labour here is so much cheaper than elsewhere. Almost every household has a part time or full time housekeeper who does those sorts of things.


----------



## DimSum (Mar 28, 2012)

Just an aside, guys I have been to SA and what the OP is posting is very true about the work situation for teenagers-it is not like the West. Okay...carry on


----------



## HorseLoverAmz (Mar 6, 2013)

DimSum said:


> Just an aside, guys I have been to SA and what the OP is posting is very true about the work situation for teenagers-it is not like the West. Okay...carry on


Just out of curiosity, is that why you originally greeted me by saying Sawubona?


----------



## DimSum (Mar 28, 2012)

HorseLoverAmz said:


> Just out of curiosity, is that why you originally greeted me by saying Sawubona?


 Yes indeed I saw your location in your signature line and know how different it is from here in the U.S.


----------



## PrivatePilot (Dec 7, 2009)

Well, speaking from my experience (and keeping in mind that most if us in this thread are naive to the realities of where you live, so educate us if we are off base) can you look into the leasing situation further? Perhaps looking outside of your current barn situation would yield better options - my experience is that there are a lot of people who own horses who have experienced changes in their lives where they don't have enough time to properly care for their horses anymore and they are often welcoming towards someone offering to pay part of the horses upkeep (and work the horse) to help their situation while still being able to keep their often beloved friends. 

These situations don't often present themselves on a silver platter – sometimes it's a friend of a friend of a friend type situation, or heck, bike your neighborhood and look for horses in the fields and observe them daily for a week or three - if it's clear that they're seldom used, consider them a prospect. Sometimes you can find them online where you see a horse for sale but it's clear it's a very reluctant or forced sale. No matter where you find them, Try politely approaching the owners and asking if it's something they're interested in. Offer to help out with their needs and care as well as paying something towards their upkeep. Ensure you tell them you're willing to prove your riding ability to them to prove your competent and will be safe with their horse. 

You may be surprised what options appear, And you may find yourself with a real close facsimile to actual ownership without many of the downsides - farrier bills, vet bills, etc etc etc.

Without doubt you'll find that its possible to do all that at a much reduced cost (and responsibility) versus ownership, as well - and that could be the tipping point for your parents to maybe make a different decision.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

HorseLoverAmz said:


> I only want advice on how to convince them. The only reason I haven't gotten a horse yet is because my parents couldn't afford it but due to recent changes in my dad's work, our financial state has now improved very much!


As others have explained, the actual buying of horse & tack are really not much of a financial issue compared to keeping one. So how to convince your parents(assuming they are happy to fork out)? I'd start by looking for work, whatever you can get - I know you said you can't, but that's not likely to convince - and committing to put in a certain amount or percentage per week for the horse's care. Or perhaps you can use your savings to buy the horse & ask your parents if they could help you with some of the upkeep.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

It sounds like your parents have the income to do this, but not the shared interest that you have. They feel they are meeting your goals by paying for your lessons, but you want more? 

Often when these conversations come up on this board, and they do often, it's a bit of a brat asking how to talk their parents into paying for something they likely can't afford. While you are asking the same question, I don't get that feeling from you. 

So with these assumptions that your parents can easily afford the horse, and you are not asking for any kind of big money horse, you just want a horse (of course not an old nag)...... 

I think you need to rephrase your question - it's not how to convince your parents that you need a horse. It's how do I convince my parents that this is my goal, this is what I really want, and this is what I really want to spend my time and money doing. 

It's about you, and what you will do, what you want. Not what they won't do. 

To me that's way different from putting the blame on your parents because you don't have it now. As opposed to, if you are willing, then this is what I will do, this is how much I want it, it puts the pressure on you. 

Makes sense? 

Work on your spread sheets with costs and what you will pay. 
Add in a work spread sheet, and what you will do, I am meaning day to day care. 

And then come from it from a different point of view. You are entitled to meals and clothes... that's it. Heck you are not even entitled to a bed. I have foster kids who come to me because they are not fed and/or clothed. So change your thinking or wording a bit. What you want is not what you entitled to. 

Write out your proposal if you need to. It helps you change the wording, as you can have as many drafts as you need. If you choose to go this way, I am more than willing to proof read it for you, and give you suggestions. Message me, and I will give you my email address. 

Then I'd advise, that you know it by heart, word for word, or have it with you, as your parents might interrupt, and throw you off. Or just hand them your written word. Ask them for their answer in two days, so they are not shooting from the hip and have time to think about it, as they are human too.


----------



## HorseLoverAmz (Mar 6, 2013)

I have been looking around and asking people about leasing but am still a bit stuck in a rut. Thanks for all the advice and @AlexS, I have PMed you about your offer. Any other advice or tips would be great. Does anyone know what I should put on my spreadsheet list, I just want to cross check to make sure I have everything!


----------



## cowgirllinda1952 (Apr 15, 2013)

Not sure if you mentioned your age or not, but my 13 year old granddaughter just got her own horse, and she's having the time of her life. We have 3 horses in our family, 2 bought really, really cheap, and mine was given to me. All of these mares were in pretty bad shape, 3 were just thin, and needed their feet done, Alyssa's horse needed a chiro adjustment, but all of these horses have turned out great and are wonderful riding horses. It makes me so happy to see my granddaughter involved in a good, clean, wholesome activity, when so many kids her age are into all sorts of trouble. They don't have to board, and Alyssa is responsible for the care of her own horse, not financially, but in feeding, grooming, tacking up. Yesterday, she rode a few roads over on Miracle, and picked up her friend and brought her back, saddled up the other horse, and rode til dark. I really hope you and your parents can find a way to make this happen. When are you going to ask them?


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Maybe you could ask and see if some of your lessons could be devoted to skills that you could then turn around and charge money for. Some people I know would gladly pay a few dollars to not have to clean a stall or to have their horse groomed and tacked by the time they arrive, etc. Longing (lunging?), body clipping are also good offerings but do require more skill.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

HorseLoverAmz said:


> I have been looking around and asking people about leasing but am still a bit stuck in a rut. Thanks for all the advice and @AlexS, I have PMed you about your offer. Any other advice or tips would be great. Does anyone know what I should put on my spreadsheet list, I just want to cross check to make sure I have everything!


I can't think of everything off the top of my head, so don't think that this is a comprehensive list at all, but definitely start with purchase price (if buying, not leasing), tack, a range for board (contact local facilities to get everyone's rates if you have not), basic shots, dewormer, farrier (range from barefoot to full shoes), and how much needs to be available in case of emergency. If the facilities that you are looking at do not provide hay and grain then include those prices as well. 

I'd suggest looking on the internet for a comprehensive list. I really doubt that most people on the forum will be able to think of everything right now, so I'd start by finding a pretty extensive list. You'll have plenty of work in the meantime scouting out those prices, so start there with your spreadsheet. Once you have a basic list I would post it here (you don't need to post the actual prices if you aren't comfortable) and people can mention things that you may have forgotten or didn't think of. I'd then revise and post a final time just to make sure. Take it to your trainer, any horse owning friends, and fellow barn people to see what they have to say about it. They may also have some items that you've missed, or they may correct you on some of the prices (I'm sure that some of them are quite a bit different than around here). I'd budget out the money that you have for applicable items. For example:
Board: 300-500 monthly
Farrier- 30-120 monthly
Saddle- 500 one time (paid through savings)
Vaccinations- 60 twice per year (I will provide)

Add everything up to find the range of annual costs, and add up the one time costs

After a few revisions and having a few people looking it over, then I'd give your parents the essay along with the spreadsheet. After that point the ball is in their park. They may be very impressed with the effort that you went through and consider your request, or they may not. If that is the case then try to be as calm and mature about the situation as possible. Getting upset or angry at them will only reinforce their decision, and it will probably upset them if their reasons are financial.


----------



## HorseLoverAmz (Mar 6, 2013)

Thanks for the advice. Just asking everyone I searched local tack sites and got average prices for things. I included lots if things which the horse may not actually need like brushing boots(splint boots), martingale, etc. My total came to almost exactly R10000($1000), do you think that is a decent price for tack for tack or should I look harder for bargains? I know that number is nothing in the horse world but for me, who hates spending money(except on horse stuff), that number seemed like a bit much. Who am I kidding, I know it's fine but am just getting to tied up in this


----------



## HorseLoverAmz (Mar 6, 2013)

Oh and that would be including a VERY cheap saddle or second hand one. My parents would probably flip if they saw the price of new, expensive saddles


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

- Board of course or the cost of hay/grain
- Vet, including shots, teeth & an emergency fund (id suggest enough to put the horse to sleep, if need be). 
- farrier, I'd plan to put two front shoes on your horse. 
- supplements, going to vary by horse 
- "extras", you'll probably need flyspray, basic medical supplies, replace broken items, hair detangler, leg protection etc 

I would also tally up the cost of the initial purchase. Saddle, bridle, bit, halter, lead line, blanket, buckets, grooming supplies, etc
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

HorseLoverAmz said:


> Oh and that would be including a VERY cheap saddle or second hand one. My parents would probably flip if they saw the price of new, expensive saddles


In the horse world, or in any world, sometimes cheap doesn't mean better. A lot of times the cheap stuff is not fit properly, made from crummy materials and will break quickly/easily. You'll be sacrificing your comfort and your horses. Also, I assume you know this, but saddles aren't a one size fits all deal. Saddle fitting should be taken very seriously! You may not be able to find something in you price range to fit or if your horse is a hard fit he may need a specially for saddle.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseLoverAmz (Mar 6, 2013)

Oh I know that. I don't mean like the cheapest saddle on the market but basically the cheapest, good quality saddle. Whenever I see a cheap saddle I immediately look for reviews on it, if I can't find any I will not buy it. It is what I do for all tack when I'm looking. Well, unless someone I know has recommended it to me


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

I think that 1000 is not too unreasonable for tack expenses. You could very easily spend more, but you could easily find a decent used saddle for $500, a bridle for under $100, and a girth for under $50, and another $50 for bit and saddle pad. That gets you the bare minimum, and the other $300 can be for any other tack expenses that may come up. Definitely doable, but I don't know how easy finding quality used items is in your area.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseLoverAmz (Mar 6, 2013)

To be honest, me neither. Looking at it again, I don't know how I found it so unreasonable! But we can find very reasonable locally made tack which is cheap and good quality!


----------



## PrivatePilot (Dec 7, 2009)

HorseLoverAmz said:


> I know that number is nothing in the horse world but for me, who hates spending money(except on horse stuff), *that number seemed like a bit much*


That's the first of many eye opening experiences you may have as a horse owner. Keep that firmly in mind. 

And although others may disagree, I'd suggest not buying stuff you know you don't need, or aren't sure about yet. If you're not using it, it adds nothing of value to your ownership experience except to look nice hanging in your locker.


----------



## HorseLoverAmz (Mar 6, 2013)

I'm not going to buy ANY of it before deciding on a horse I just want to show my parents that this is what it could be an that I'm thinking of everything. I think the other thing is that I'm used to seeing most of the costs online in dollars whereas here, where we use a currency called Rands. $1 is about R10 so I often get I fright seeing the huge difference


----------



## Penny4YourThoughts (Nov 10, 2013)

HorseLoverAmz said:


> Thanks for the advice. Just asking everyone I searched local tack sites and got average prices for things. I included lots if things which the horse may not actually need like brushing boots(splint boots), martingale, etc. My total came to almost exactly R10000($1000), do you think that is a decent price for tack for tack or should I look harder for bargains? I know that number is nothing in the horse world but for me, who hates spending money(except on horse stuff), that number seemed like a bit much. Who am I kidding, I know it's fine but am just getting to tied up in this


 I would say instead of focusing on tack, try seeing how far your money will get you vaccination, vet bills, board, and general care wise, etc. Those will probably be the things your parents will be most apprehensive about spending money for. Tack is *usually* a one time deal, unlike board and general care expenses.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

HorseLoverAmz said:


> To be honest, me neither. Looking at it again, I don't know how I found it so unreasonable! But we can find very reasonable locally made tack which is cheap and good quality!


If you think $1,000 for tack and "stuff" is high just wait til you see your first emergency vet bill.... Horses love to injury themselves on Sundays and especially holidays! The farm call will run you $100 alone, not including x-rays, medication, sutures, scoped, exams, etc. It quickly racks up.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseLoverAmz (Mar 6, 2013)

I know. I have put all of those into the spreadsheet too, just focussing on tack as part today's todo list. I know that I have no chance of being able to cover board but will probably be able to do most of the tack and things like vaccinations and maybe farrier or whatever. That's what I'm working out at the moment, I just need to get some more numbers from friends about costs and need my exact pocket money amount!


----------



## HorseLoverAmz (Mar 6, 2013)

SlideStop said:


> If you think $1,000 for tack and "stuff" is high just wait til you see your first emergency vet bill.... Horses love to injury themselves on Sundays and especially holidays! The farm call will run you $100 alone, not including x-rays, medication, sutures, scoped, exams, etc. It quickly racks up.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I know, I explained in my other response why I thought so. I've gotten over it now!


----------



## HorseLoverAmz (Mar 6, 2013)

And I just realized. I'm pretty sure my parents have faith that I am responsible, I have made my own school lunch since about grade 2 and done things like that, which most girls my age still don't do, I know it's a little thing but it's all those little things that my parents have done which has made me much more responsible. I also pay for almost everything I want, except necessities. I buy all of my own clothes and everything else I want, so I do feel that my parents know I am responsible, any thoughts?


----------



## Penny4YourThoughts (Nov 10, 2013)

HorseLoverAmz said:


> And I just realized. I'm pretty sure my parents have faith that I am responsible, I have made my own school lunch since about grade 2 and done things like that, which most girls my age still don't do, I know it's a little thing but it's all those little things that my parents have done which has made me much more responsible. I also pay for almost everything I want, except necessities. I buy all of my own clothes and everything else I want, so I do feel that my parents know I am responsible, any thoughts?


 I think they probably do think you're responsible, but maybe not on the level a horse needs. Do you have any pets at home? If you do, try taking over their care for awhile and show your parents how dedicated you are. Maybe showing them all the numbers you've found for costs might make them think you have a better handle on the costs than they previously suspected.


----------



## HorseLoverAmz (Mar 6, 2013)

Penny4YourThoughts said:


> I think they probably do think you're responsible, but maybe not on the level a horse needs. Do you have any pets at home? If you do, try taking over their care for awhile and show your parents how dedicated you are. Maybe showing them all the numbers you've found for costs might make them think you have a better handle on the costs than they previously suspected.


I have two dogs and am already responsible for them


----------



## StormCloud (Mar 3, 2013)

First up, you'll need to work out how you propose to care for your horse. Will it be kept at your (parents) own property, if they have acreage? Will it be at a (probably very expensive) full board place where you pay them and they provide food, accomodation and care? Will it be a basic agistment place that just provides a fenced yard and a shed to store stuff in? Each kind of setup has different requirements, and you might want to work out what is most plausible for you and do the costings for that. BTW, horse fodder is *expensive* - food and board are the two most expensive parts of horse ownership. Honestly, I've given up on hay for my horse. These days I just shovel $100 notes straight into his mouth. 

Here's a few basic necessities beyond saddles & halters etc. that you may need to get for horse care, assuming your hypothetical horse isn't at a (very expensive) full-board stable that provides this stuff for you. Not all of this stuff is expensive, but it's the sort of practical stuff you might not think of if you haven't had to actually care for a horse yourself:

- a couple of haynets for the horse to eat hay out of (less wasteful of oh-so-expensive hay than just dumping it on the ground)
- pooper scooper and wheelbarrow (and maybe a rake) to use while mucking out the paddock/stall
- somewhere rainproof to store hay - horses go through a LOT of hay, so you'll need a space that's big enough to hold a bunch of bales, and that will stop the hay getting wet in rainy weather. Wet hay=wasted hay.
- sealable containers to store pellets, grain, mash, supplements etc, as needed.
- a water trough, ideally a self-filling one that never runs dry.
- a feeding container to put out any pellets/grain/mash/etc. I use an old bathtub, myself. 
- basic first aid gear for the horse, in case it injures itself. Opinions vary on what you might want to keep, but basic wound dressing gear is a good start.
- grooming gear e.g. curry combs, brushes, a garden hose for washing, a squeegee for after the hosedown, shampoo etc.
- an assortment of buckets and containers (I never run out of uses for these!)
- rugs of various weights - at least a light cotton one for keeping the sun off during summer if you're in a hot environment, and a waterproof warm one for winter. At least, those are what I have; as with most things, opinions vary on exactly what is necessary. I find them useful, anyway.

Regular expenses beyond the basics of fodder and accomodation that you WILL need to include are:
- farrier every 6 weeks to care for feet
- deworming - routines vary but 4 times a year is a common one I've encountered. Personally I put daily dewormer in my horse's feed, and get a faecal egg count done twice a year to make sure it's working.
- teeth floating twice a year. (My horse is a gelding, so I ensure his sheath is thoroughly cleaned while he's sedated to have his teeth done).
- vaccinations - will vary depending on your location, but at least annually, maybe more.

And then we start getting onto the "not absolutely essential but nice to have" stuff, such as training aids (lunge line, riding crop, lunge whip, long rope lead, etc etc), spare tack (because the idiot horse WILL stand on a rein and break it just before that thing you really wanted to take him to), a mounting block, and so on.

OK, now you've thought about how you're going to keep your horse, and you have a list of stuff you think you might need. Take that list to a horse supply store or two, and ask the staff there to advise you on whether the list looks good, what they'd add/remove, and get general prices for the stuff you think you'll need. Maybe you can get *some* stuff secondhand, but a lot of the smaller bits and bobs you'll be buying new. They *really* add up quickly, and while you won't need to replace them often, they'll still need to be budgeted for.

Feeling overwhelmed yet? If so, GOOD. It's a big deal, getting your first horse. There's a lot to learn. Something that someone recommended to me early on, that I'm now recommending to you: the set of 3 US Pony Club Horsemanship Manuals. No, I'm not in the US either. But apart from the "what plants are poisonous to horses" section, it'll all still apply to you. Those books (or some other similar horsemanship reference book) should be your bible while you're getting started. Any time you find yourself with a question - do I really need one of those things? How do I put this wotsit on a horse? Should my horse really be doing *that*??? - that's when a good basic horsemanship reference will be worth its weight in diamonds to you.

I hope all this helps. I had to learn all this stuff quickly when I first got my horse, and I know how much there is to get familiar with. Start learning your way around this stuff, and it'll help convince your parents that you're serious far more effectively than any amount of puppy-eyed "I wanna pony" ever will.


----------



## HorseLoverAmz (Mar 6, 2013)

So today I gave my mum the essay and was thoroughly impressed which made me proud. She said we would think about it, I guess my hopes were a bit high thinking she might automatically say yes(please don't call me immature or say that I wasn't thinking realistically, a girl can dream). I will keep you updated on any progress and thanks to everyone who gave advice. Any more tips would be appreciated!


----------



## Ninamebo (May 25, 2013)

Tip: read this post. 

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-talk/ive-decided-pay-my-horse-315538/

Is the board facility close to home? If you don't have a drivers license yet your parents will be carting you to and from and trust me, they get sick of it real fast. So add in the price of gas to that list of growing expenses.


----------



## HorseLoverAmz (Mar 6, 2013)

The riding stable isn't too far and I share a driver with the friend of mine I mentioned earlier in the thread. So they already know that cost and it's cheaper than it would be for them to take me as the gas price is split


----------



## Ninamebo (May 25, 2013)

Then just read the thread I linked. I mentioned in it that I think every youngster in your sort of situation should read it. 

Good luck.


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

I'm glad to hear that they are at least taking your request into consideration! "Maybe" isn't the perfect answer, but it could turn into a yes. It could also turn into a no, but at least you know that they're thinking about it. If they do say no, then it's probably for a good reason and not just because.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

I have ALWAYS thought that buying your teenager a horse to keep and ride is a better outlet and way to spend your time than any other sport. It also dovetails very nicely with college. It has been proven that (unfortunately) many horse crazy daughters lose their love when they're ~18yo, so you could argue that this is just a HS/College thing.
_"The outside of a horse is good for the inside of a man."_


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

^I think any hobby/passion is good.

Let us know how it goes!


----------



## HorseLoverAmz (Mar 6, 2013)

So today is my birthday and my parents are letting me half-bait a pony, I don't know if that happens where you guys live but it's basically half-owning/leasing a school pony. They said I may be able to get my own next year! I'm so happy!!


----------



## DimSum (Mar 28, 2012)

Happy Birthday and Congrats! Post up pictures when you get them!


----------



## PrivatePilot (Dec 7, 2009)

Sounds like a reasonable compromise in the meantime, Congrats. 

I think you may find you actually like it. As long as there's not a bunch of other people also leasing the same horse (so that he's overworked or constantly unavailable) I think you may find you like the situation. We lease 2 horses ourselves and only share with one other leaser who is very flexible with their schedule, so it's working out great for us - almost as good as ownership IMHO but without many of the downsides.


----------



## HorseLoverAmz (Mar 6, 2013)

I'll post pictures as soon as possible. Half baiting basically means that I will share the horse with my riding stable and pay half of the costs. So an advantage of it over leasing is that only one person can half bait a horse instead of numerous leasers. I have two options of ponies to lease and now the only problem is deciding between the two! But I am so exited!!


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

HorseLoverAmz said:


> I'll post pictures as soon as possible. Half baiting basically means that I will share the horse with my riding stable and pay half of the costs. So an advantage of it over leasing is that only one person can half bait a horse instead of numerous leasers. I have two options of ponies to lease and now the only problem is deciding between the two! But I am so exited!!


Congrats!! I think that this is the smart way to go. In a year or so you can reevaluate your and your family's situation and see if ownership, or a full lease, is right for you. 

This way, you can learn exactly what goes into ownership without being fully committed. Have fun picking your pony!!


----------

